# Tachometer stopped working after valve cover gasket replacement



## Bret Wagner (Aug 27, 2018)

Today I did a lot of work on my car replacing some failing parts, the parts replaced were as follows: 

Camshaft position sensors
crankshaft position sensor
valve cover gasket
oil pan gasket
oil filter
spank plugs

Once everything was replaced and put back together the car had trouble starting (worse than before the parts were replaced) and the tachometer no longer works. The rest of the gauges all work fine, but not the tach. I drove it around for a bit and it definitely drives better than before, but each time I have tried to restart the engine it takes several seconds of cranking before it finally fires up. 

I'm now getting codes P0725 and P0335 (new codes) when the car starts up which appear to be related to the Engine RPM Input Circuit and the Crankshaft Position Sensor respectively. I know the car's computer is getting the tachometer reading because I use the Torque Pro app to monitor my car and I am still getting normal RPM readings in my app, but not on my gauges. Also, after the third time I started the car, the TCM OFF and SLIP lights are on along with the check engine light.


----------

